# What do you guys think about this?



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

My buddy is studying fisheries managment at a very nice university and I was telling him how I wish my Piraya would breed. He said that he knows a technique and access to some horomones that will allow me to get some fry. The down fall is that you have to sacrifice a male fish or two.

Would it be worth it to try this with Pirayas? I know it would suck to sacrifice a fish but he feels confident that he can do it. My only problem is that they are not sexually dimorphic so I guess it would be luck to find out the ones that are male and female.

Thoughts?


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Sounds sweet if it will work 
how many do you have?


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I dont have any fry now and I only have 2 piraya at the moment and they arent even sexually mature yet. Those pics of one of our fellow members here that lost two large piraya in a few days had one fish with eggs in it! That makes me think that if anyone near me loses a large piraya they should contact me immediatly so that I wouldnt have to kill a healthy fish!


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

This has been viewed over 40 times and one comment?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Can you explain how this horormone would work? All that you said was that your friend has a technique and some horomones.

You may want to PM hastatus, he might be able to help you out.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Well its a horomone that makes the females full of eggs. In a short and simple version process goes kinda like this: you kill a male, take out his testes, grind them up, squeeze the eggs out of the females and fertilize them.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

u dont need to kill a piraya to do this. Just force breed them like they do in trout farms. Where the sqeeze both the eggs and the sperm out and mis it together.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

squeezing piranha ass...

Keep us posted.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

its retarded in my opinion


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> its retarded in my opinion


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Explain why you think its retarded.....


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

it's not natural and actually kind of sick. 
wes


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

if you could keep piraya in an environment they feel comfortable enough in they can breed on thier own.


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

i think the piranhas will be very happy with you grabbing their ass, squeezing it of its contents. wonder how many lovemarks theyll give your fingers if you have any left


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> it's not natural and actually kind of sick.
> wes


Agree...


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

yea i dunno bout this.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

i dunno......i think its a great idea to breed piraya but i dont think force breeeding would be a good idea with piranhas unless u wore steel mesh gloves but if it does work......will u ship some my way cuz i'm def in.....







.....let us kno how it works out


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> My buddy is studying fisheries managment at a very nice university and I was telling him how I wish my Piraya would breed. He said that he knows a technique and access to some horomones that will allow me to get some fry. The down fall is that you have to sacrifice a male fish or two.
> 
> Would it be worth it to try this with Pirayas? I know it would suck to sacrifice a fish but he feels confident that he can do it. My only problem is that they are not sexually dimorphic so I guess it would be luck to find out the ones that are male and female.
> 
> Thoughts?


 i'm sure he is confident but the answer is does it really work? have anyone try that method before?
don't waste your piranha... i suggest try it on other fish first and if it works do it on the piraya.


----------

